# How do I get him to listen to other people?



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been working with Gabe, and we're perfecting come, sit, down and leave it right now. He USUALLY listens when I give him a command (still some work to do)

But he NEVER listens to anyone else. Ever. He won't even come. If he listened at all, I'd have a place to start and practice from there, but he won't. 

I'm pretty close with my family and really want him to listen to my parents and sister. Advice?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> I've been working with Gabe, and we're perfecting come, sit, down and leave it right now. He USUALLY listens when I give him a command (still some work to do)
> 
> But he NEVER listens to anyone else. Ever. He won't even come. If he listened at all, I'd have a place to start and practice from there, but he won't.
> 
> I'm pretty close with my family and really want him to listen to my parents and sister. Advice?


Get your family -one member at a time - to join your training sessions. Alternately have them give commands with you there that he is very familiar with and very good at while you are at their side. Lots of treats and praise when he responds. Start with the easy stuff. A sit in place or any other still exercise as it is easier to get the attention when the dog is still. Do you use a clicker? That will also help.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I do use a clicker. Unfortunately, I never get to use it because he never listens to anyone else. I'll have to try and arrange some joint training sessions.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Training with a new person and new setting is different to a puppy. I agree with the joint sessions with the people you want him to train with


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Anitsisqua said:


> I do use a clicker. Unfortunately, I never get to use it because he never listens to anyone else. I'll have to try and arrange some joint training sessions.


Joint training sessions are helpful because the dog hears the commands from you, gets treated for doing the right thing, then hears the command from another person next to you and "eventually" follows the command and gets lots of rewards. The clicker is great because it marks the exact instant the dog begins to respond. Each new person and new place requires the same training steps you took to first teach the behavior. When training new behaviors I train it at a minimum in 10 different places. Also, switching up the reward method keeps them interested. Sometimes toys, sometimes high value food treats, sometimes praise and pats. Remember if you dog hasn't had the experience of training with other people he won't know that the same command coming from a family member means the same thing. Also, ten minutes duration for new behavior training is a good rule. Too long of a time and the dog gets bored, too short of a time and it won't do any good.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Do the others have treats?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Do the others have treats?


Make a game out of it. Have him sit in the middle of the room then call him, make him sit in front of you then give a treat... have the others do the same. When he is 100% with this stretch out the distance and time intervals.
An unsolicited opinion: Be careful that your dog doesn't come for just anyone.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Make a game out of it. Have him sit in the middle of the room then call him, make him sit in front of you then give a treat... have the others do the same. When he is 100% with this stretch out the distance and time intervals.
> An unsolicited opinion: Be careful that your dog doesn't come for just anyone.


I totally agree with this idea. Making fun time out of training gets more results than strict training. 

I also worried about training my dog to come to others but then I decided it would be better to have them come to get out of a dangerous situation than to be afraid of strangers. I have never had a stranger try to command my dogs (just for the record) just family or my trainer and my dogs are never left alone as I work at home except for one day per week and my husband or daughter are home that day.


----------

